# track lite over food service area



## smiley64 (Mar 25, 2013)

The health inspector here says shatter proof not required if the lamp is guarded and face of the lamp is inside the guard. So if the lamps are in a cylinder fixture and not sticking out they are ok.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

LED lamps solve the problem of shatter proof, so that is a legit option to consider.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah. The Shat-R-Shield company coats about anything you can think of. They're FDA, USDA, and SQF approved, so the health inspector shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

50 watt par 30's. Tah-dah!

http://www.shatrshield.com/products/halogen/


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Given enough thank you's I did find a safety coated par 30 50 watt bulb for 14.95 each but I would have rather used shatrsheild but the availability of this lamp was right now! Martek was the provider .Yes I know maybe an Led would work i am just trying to satisfy the Health inspector and the led are quite a bit more expensive so I decided to go with this company.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

They are trying to fade out the incandescents and halogens but now have an eco-halogen or led.I am for LED but the price for some customers they just can't see, but I know they last a long time .Isn't that what eevery women wants?


----------

